# Surfing



## Trade (Sep 4, 2019)

I would love to be able to surf like this dude. Longbording on small, clean waves.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2019)

Trade said:


> I would love to be able to surf like this dude. Longbording on small, clean waves.


Good grief!  Talk about crowded... they need some traffic signals!


----------



## Trade (Sep 4, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Good grief!  Talk about crowded... they need some traffic signals!



It is pretty bad isn't it? 

Back when I was surfing in Florida (1966-69) I was often the only person out there.


----------



## 911 (Sep 4, 2019)

Here on the east coast, we go paddle boarding.


----------



## Trade (Sep 16, 2019)

My daughter's new surfboard.

It's a bit flowery for my taste but she likes it. It's a Walden Wahinee. It retails for over $1000 new, but she got it used for $300. 

The Corgi's name is Duke.


----------



## 911 (Sep 19, 2019)

I tried surfing one time while in Hawaii, but I couldn’t stand up. I no sooner got upright and then I was in the water.


----------



## Trade (Oct 7, 2019)

"Surfline"  (https://www.surfline.com/) had Dolphin Island at 2-3 feet today, instead of the usual "Flat" so I decided to take a ride down there and do some recon.

The locals have managed to limit public beach access to only a few  spots. The only public place that had a break was on the west end. There it was pretty choppy but some of it was rideable. I only saw two dudes surfing. And this is 35 miles from my house.


----------

